# TT Forum Newbie. Hows it worked out what apears under your n



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

On the left hand side of the page when I post Just below my name you see "TT Forum Newbee" how does the forom work? do you have to be a member for a certain amount of time before this changes or is it worked out by the amount of posts youve wrote. Marc.

Sorry if posted in wrong place did't really know where to ask.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

number of posts your will change in 4 more posts .Its 50 100 500 then 1500 I think


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice one for the reply "Wallsendmag II"

Marc


----------

